# SOBOBA CASINO AND DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CAR CLUB CAR SHOW SEPT 7TH



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SAVE THE DATE
FLYER AND DETAILS TO COME SOON


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump can't wait !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WIDOW MAKER WILL BE THERE TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

You know that NOKTURNAL CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump LATINS FINEST WELL BE THERE


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​TTT LATIN LUXURY WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES cc.. will be in the house...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Oooo 2 good shows on the same date for me. Lets see what the sweepsstake is


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 654735


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt...................................


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dis nice


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Good show can't wait


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bird said:


> SAVE THE DATE
> FLYER AND DETAILS TO COME SOON


GOODTIMES east la be there


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

I.E.s baddest show Latins Finest c.c./b.c will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ :wave:


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

Any info. On the flyer yet I want to register my car for the show thanks


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejitoS will be in the house...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WILL B THERE.....:run:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP FOR A BADD ASS SHOW GET DOWN DUKE TTT*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> *BUMP FOR A BADD ASS SHOW GET DOWN DUKE TTT*


Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES WESTSIDE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE ON FRIDAY CHILLING AND PLAYING IN THE CASINO AGAIN


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Blue_moon69 said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:[/QUOTE_* BUMP*_


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump for the homie DUKE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP ~cotton kandy~will b there!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Going to be a good show LATINS FINEST


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U SEPT 7TH 2013


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

This show is a Month away!! 
1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies in all categories PLUS EACH 1ST PLACE WINNER IN THE CATEGORY GETS $100

SWEEPSTAKES MONEY
$1500 FOR FIRST
$1000 FOR SECOND
$500 FOR THIRD

For more info contact Duke @ 951-282-9903


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YOU GUYS GOING ON FRIDAY NIGHT AGAIN SO WE STOP BY YOUR CAMP TO TO HAVE A FEW BEERS


JERRI said:


> EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U SEPT 7TH 2013


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:x:​wil b there!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Flyer ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP... I CANT WAIT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bird said:


> This show is a Month away!!
> 1st, 2nd and 3rd place trophies in all categories PLUS EACH 1ST PLACE WINNER IN THE CATEGORY GETS $100
> 
> SWEEPSTAKES MONEY
> ...


Is there a flyer out yet?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Call the # I posted if you need info!! I'm not sure why a flyer hasnt been posted but this is an annual show that always goes on up in San Jaucinto! You can register the morning of the show!! Huge pay outs!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BUMP... I CANT WAIT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW..


:yes:yuppp x2 ~cotton kandy~


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cant waIT:yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

When the Native Indian PowWow ?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mexhika said:


> When the Native Indian PowWow ?


sat, sept 7th dont miss it :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace will be there!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Gangs to Grace will be there!!


:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​FRIDAY NIGHT BUMP*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cottonkandy!!!!:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​TO THE TOP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Can i get address to this show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Can i get address to this show


*23333 Soboba Rd. San Jacinto, CA 92583 | PO BOX 817 San Jacinto, CA 92581 *


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there a hop


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Spectators$$??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

On my way


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> On my way


How Did you do?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Nothing like 100* rain...whew it was hot..

Thanks for 2nd place mild!


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

Bird said:


> *23333 Soboba Rd. San Jacinto, CA 92583 | PO BOX 817 San Jacinto, CA 92581 *


Thanks duke


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics???


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Duke and drifting on a memory C.C. and Soboba great show!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT DISPITE THE WEATHER TOOK HOME 1ST N BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE ALONG WITH $6BILLS


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

909monte88 said:


> Pics?


Thanks for the invite on behalf of UNIQUES


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Thanks for the invite on behalf of UNIQUES


good dj didn't here no fundraising all day nice show thanks took first place thanks Duke and soboba casino


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any pics?


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Duke. Good show in spite of nature being uncooperative. Thanks to SIC for the 1st place street class.


----------



## groupe69 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## groupe69 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## BBATV (Sep 11, 2013)




----------

